# any of you use Autoglym SRP with a Dual Action?



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

any of you use Autoglym SRP with a Dual Action?


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

yeppers i do. it works really great an a light polishing pad. :thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Regularly as a pre wax step  Works wonders on a 3M blue pad, or yellow for that matter


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Both SRP,and the updated Trade Radiant wax, work very well via DA,despite some people on here dismissing Autoglym products, as they believe them not to be the choice of 'real' Detailers:lol:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

waxy said:


> Both SRP,and the updated Trade Radiant wax, work very well via DA,despite some people on here dismissing Autoglym products, as they believe them not to be the choice of 'real' Detailers:lol:


Anyone who overlooks the evergreen SRP is a fool if I am honest. It is a fantastic product, especially by hand for it's filling capabilities.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

nick.s said:


> Anyone who overlooks the evergreen SRP is a fool if I am honest. It is a fantastic product, especially by hand for it's filling capabilities.


Very true mate it just surprises me that people will knock a product,that is clearly way above average,for no reason other than it isn't manufactured by one of their newly discovered favourite Detailing suppliers.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have used it with a DA using 3M Yellow and Blue pads and get really good results. The best results was with a yellow pad on my Caravan when I first bought it as the paint and GRP was a bit flat but the combo cured that problem without any damage what so ever.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

waxy said:


> Very true mate it just surprises me that people will knock a product,that is clearly way above average,for no reason other than it isn't manufactured by one of their newly discovered favourite Detailing suppliers.


TBH, the last thing I consider when buying a product is the manufacturer (irrespective of product, be it detailing related or otherwise). Reviews are critical. If it works for them, I'll try it. If not, I won't. I used SRP many moons ago because my dad used it and I saw good results. I didn't know who made it, or how much it cost, only that the bottle was the one with the red label on. Granted, I was about knee high to a grasshopper at the time, but I was hooked from then


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

waxy said:


> Both SRP,and the updated Trade Radiant wax, work very well via DA,despite some people on here dismissing Autoglym products, as they believe them not to be the choice of 'real' Detailers:lol:


SRP is a great all-rounder, still got some :thumb:

Have used it on my wheels, lasted several weeks until i chose to apply something different.

The olny thing i dont like is the residue if used near rubber trim.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I have some for when I need to get an easy and quick enhancement on friends and families cars where I'm not machining to perfection. It's great stuff but for an all in one product on my cars, I've Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish which is even better.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

yep i do.i used it on mine a few weeks back on a blue ccs pad for no reason other than to give it a whirl.
last time i used it with a more agressive pad was a few years ago on a very weathered ex red punto.did a great job.
i always keep srp in stock!


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

HalfordsShopper said:


> yeppers i do. it works really great an a light polishing pad. :thumb:


thanks

i've got hex logic pad, think the black one is for fine use so might try that or the medium white i have too


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

nick.s said:


> Regularly as a pre wax step  Works wonders on a 3M blue pad, or yellow for that matter


i use to just top of wax quite often, but does this not strip away the wax coating?


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

nick.s said:


> TBH, the last thing I consider when buying a product is the manufacturer (irrespective of product, be it detailing related or otherwise). Reviews are critical. If it works for them, I'll try it. If not, I won't. I used SRP many moons ago because my dad used it and I saw good results. I didn't know who made it, or how much it cost, only that the bottle was the one with the red label on. Granted, I was about knee high to a grasshopper at the time, but I was hooked from then


i used it last 10 years ago as a novice and not used it since because i remember residue. but not learning more i must have used too much plus polish has moved on?

true, i've also been sucked in to the detailing products not found in halfrauds


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> SRP is a great all-rounder, still got some :thumb:
> 
> Have used it on my wheels, lasted several weeks until i chose to apply something different.
> 
> The olny thing i dont like is the residue if used near rubber trim.


i was told to use it lightly and a mist of QD on the pad to help


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

I regularly use it as a pre-LSP step product applied via DA, it is still awesome stuff :thumb:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks

tried it with the DA on the bonnet. didn't cut away at some marks i thought it might have, but gave a good prep finish for the wax to go on. 

with limited time, this is good.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks all

the SRP didn't have much cut at all, but gave a good finish on circumstances, although i think i might have to try tardis and iron x on it

but SRP via DA and P21s


----------

